# Design NASCAR color scheme



## jeauxcwails (Jun 13, 2000)

Kinda neat site allows you to makeover Jeff Burton's car. Give you an idea how you might utilize certain colors/stripes on an HO car.

http://holidayinn.brandmovers.net/

Jeauxcwails


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This is my first go:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Wouldn't mind having an application like that for the PC to design a custom car's scheme before I started getting the paint ready. :thumbsup: rr


----------

